# Mixing Caribe With Rbp Part 2



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok can anybody answer with experience. I know maybe too soon. But the red bellies I see once in a blue moon. Maybe they are still adjusting. When they come out. The alpha male caribe chases em back to the plants to hide. Will they be able to eat?

Love My caribe but the one is the boss of the tank and runs them all( caribe included) out of his territory. He is only problem I see. Afraid by time they join the shoal, after all the rearranging, the caribe will forget they are in the tank and see them as lunch


----------



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

Well one had the balls to come out to eat some tilapia. I saw it eat two pieces but was immediately chased for 10 seconds or more. The other two will not dare come out. Poor lil guys


----------



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

Getting concerned. Are these red bellies ever going to join the rest or hide the rest of their lives


----------



## Scorpa54 (Jun 8, 2013)

Carnal Knowledge said:


> Getting concerned. Are these red bellies ever going to join the rest or hide the rest of their lives


I would think either they will get hungry enough to come out or they will eat each other and the winner will get hungry enough to come out. The later is not a pretty scenario and probably not what you want to hear or have happen.


----------



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

Scorpa54 said:


> Getting concerned. Are these red bellies ever going to join the rest or hide the rest of their lives


I would think either they will get hungry enough to come out or they will eat each other and the winner will get hungry enough to come out. The later is not a pretty scenario and probably not what you want to hear or have happen.
[/quote]
Everybody is eating and getting along so far


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

What size are they? I've had them together for 10+ years; they seem like one big happy family. If one is dominating, isolate (tank divider) him to one side for awhile to change the hierarchy.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

also, the more hiding places you give young piranha the more they are going to hide,


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I have the same problem in my aquarium but it is true, the more hiding spaces you provide the more they'll hide. I would slowly remove hiding spaces and don't panic if they get chased, I have a mixed shoal with reds, cariba and piraya. Cariba was alpha and chased the reds until i introduced the piraya and now the piraya has dominance but the cariba stands his ground. vicious lil guy lol


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I would switch everything around, I had one solo caribe with 7 rb's and he was the main aggressor. Its just a thing about caribe perhaps, but I would start by rearranging decor


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I personally would not do a mixed shoal until they are at least 6" because they seem to calm down a bit with size (not piraya though).
This was my crew.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I've had success mixing all pygo species in a single tank. I couldn't see a dominant species in the bunch.


----------

